# OGF tournament



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Who here would be up for a OGF members only tournament. Thinking an electric only lake possibly or a big bass tournament. If you guys want to try to put something together lets hear some ideas!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Eastwood lake near dayton plenty of parking yak to unlimited hp.smallmouth and largemouth .....let's do it


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Daytons a 3 hr drive for me man!!!! If we get guys from all over we could do something central like clear fork or knox


----------

